

An open letter to Notch - numair
https://medium.com/@numair/hi-markus-d06d0ee0645e

======
digglesby
While Numair might have good intentions, this letter is like slogging through
a pseudo-intellectual rant by a liberal arts student.

It's not necessarily the sentiment that I disagree with, but the way it's
presented. While yes, it's good to find happiness and belonging through
personal one-on-one interactions, it doesn't make the people who seek the same
though work, or material possessions wrong.

I find it funny that he would go on about how he dislikes the people in tech,
and how the entire industry is uncreative, only to post it to Hacker News, a
site on the ycombinator domain.

Ultimately Markus and the team at Mojang made something that people wanted,
and cared about. I've spent countless hours on Minecraft and I still love the
game, along with millions of other people.

Markus should, and will, make his own way.

------
tim333
I guess the open letter is in reference to recent press coverage like:

"""The whining billionaire who says being rich is sheer hell: Inside the life
that Minecraft founder Markus Persson says has been ruined by too much money

Swede who created online sensation Minecraft made £1.2bn selling it on

He splurged on Beverley Hills mansion and enjoys lavish Vegas weekends

But has taken to Twitter to bemoan his riches which have made him lonely

His marriage lasted just a year and he now pays £4,000 every month in child
support

"""

\- Daily Mail.

He should probably do what most tech guys made rich do and plow the money into
funding and mentoring starups.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3220333/The-
whining-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3220333/The-whining-
billionaire-says-rich-sheer-hell-Inside-life-Minecraft-founder-Markus-Persson-
says-ruined-money.html)

------
chrisdbaldwin
Look, Numair, you're right.

"Basically, global capitalism is broken, dude." He won the indie video game
lottery, which is as pretentious as it sounds. I do not think he's able to see
the ideological problems manifesting around him. If he could, he wouldn't be
melting down constantly. I applaud your efforts because you "get it." He
doesn't "get it" yet, and I don't think he'll "get it" after reading your
great letter.

------
anEasternGoat
Very deep. Some of that stuff sounds pretty Tyler Durden-ish to me. Down with
the system, man.

------
zenogais
So noblesse oblige is back in style again eh?

